
The lost infrastructure of social media - chmars
https://medium.com/@anildash/the-lost-infrastructure-of-social-media-d2b95662ccd3#.f0rz8cyiv
======
PaulHoule
I remember the rat (Technorati)

Back then I ran 4 or 5 blogs and maybe 20,000 splogs (spam blogs) and I could
never get the rat to index my blogs but it seemed it would always index my
splogs.

The absence of vertical specific search engines is a major feature of the 2016
web. Is there some scorched earth policy that suppresses them? (You'll never
get an acqui-hire in this town?)

------
chmars
Interesting: The article understates the persistence and power of RSS and
omits subscription as a category. The article is still great of course!

